# Amsoil in place of Dexcool



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Can anybody confirm or know for a fact that Amsoil antifreeze is safe to use in a 2014 Chevy Cruze diesel 2.0 LUZ considering they use dexcool Stock in this car?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm not seeing dexcool on their websight


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> I'm not seeing dexcool on their websight


He's asking if it's ok to replace the Dexcool that comes in the cars with Amsoil coolant


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect it is - paging @XtremeRevolution


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> Can anybody confirm or know for a fact that Amsoil antifreeze is safe to use in a 2014 Chevy Cruze diesel 2.0 LUZ considering dexcool Is what comes stock in the Cruze. I do want to replace amsoil.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> He's asking if it's ok to replace the Dexcool that comes in the cars with Amsoil coolant


Thank you, and yes I am asking can I replace stock dexcool with amsoil antifreeze. Do you happen to know?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Should be able to, assuming you sufficiently flush out the Dexcool with water.

Curious as to why this is necessary, though?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I bought Amsoil non-tox for my Cruze.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> I bought Amsoil non-tox for my Cruze.


How do you like any difference. I plan on running nothing but amsoil. Especially since the dexcool is toxic to your car.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dexcool is nothing compared to the older stuff before dexcool was invented.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> How do you like any difference. I plan on running nothing but amsoil. Especially since the dexcool is toxic to your car.


No difference in operation.


----------

